

Name that Ware, March 2014 - dexen
http://www.bunniestudios.com/blog/?p=3649

======
ianso
This is getting interesting - see the comments - apparently it may be part of
an Aegis missile? Not something you'd want to end up in a grey market in
Shenzhen!

